
Machine Learning: A Love Story - ColinWright
http://www.hilarymason.com/academics/machine-learning-a-love-story/
======
jasonkolb
I thought this was great. I just started really digging into these topics
(statistics, classification, probability, etc) relatively recently, and it's
amazing how young and fragmented the field as a whole still is. So it was
great to get some perspective from someone who's been around it for a while
anid can provide some color on the field from a broad perspective.

------
tathagata
Watched the talk a few months back. Just amazingly accessible to everyone.
Worth watching even if you only have a passing interest in ML. Highly
recommended!

------
ozataman
Are the slides posted somewhere?

~~~
watkdab
[http://strangeloop2010.com/system/talks/presentations/000/01...](http://strangeloop2010.com/system/talks/presentations/000/014/442/Mason_MachineLearning.pdf)

~~~
hmason
I'm happy to e-mail the PPT with notes and image attribution URLs, too. Ping
me at h@bit.ly!

